# Sorry



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I know I haven't posted much in the past couple of days, I just feel so weary its an effort to type, and I have to do so much of it in my work. But I wanted everyone to know that even if I don't post I always check in and read the posts, and you are all in my thoughts, everyday.Lori Ann


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i dont understand how anyone can work at all,when i did there was nothing left of me. try to relax,and above all dont worry.worry will get ya,hope ya fell better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Lori ann, I'm just new in this myself. I have had fm and myofascia among many other things for15 to 20 years. I know exactly how you feel about not even being able to type at times. But I think this talking to each other is really good for us. I hope to become a long member of it because I get so lonesome for someone to talk to it gets to be to much for me sometimes. I'm so glad I was entroduced to this. It sounds like you might be suffering from cronic fatique. I suffer from that very bad. Ther is a new medication coming out for that. I heaer about on one of those Health segments they have on the news. I don't have the name of it right but will look it up for you. My pharmacist looked into it for me but it's not out yet,he'll let me know as soon as soon as it is. Hang in there. Don't do any more than you can. You'll only hurt yourself.Take it from me, been there and done that.All though I should talk I'm going through some stressful times myself right and feel I have to do more than what I really can. I'll tell you more about it when I repost you the name of that medication. I might take me an hour or so,but please check again later for it. Rest it seems to be one thing we need most. Don't feel bad aboutt anything we all have to pace ourself. jfaith


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I'm back with the new medication for cronic fatique that's coming out. It's called Ampligen. Like I said, it's not out but I'd keep the name of this some where I wouldn't lose it and remember where it was at. Try calling your pharmacist, He might be able to let you know when it comes out. Mine is going to let me know. Lets hope it can make a difference. Sorry fo all my bad spelling, It's been a long time since I've typed and sometimes I get going at it and I go to fast. jfaith.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

Lori Ann, Squrts, jfaith..hiLori Ann, I'm sorry you are feeling so worn out. Just don't push yourself too much.I just posted some links for CFS over on jfaith's thread about Ampligen and CFS. You might want to take a look.It looks like Ampligen is already a "done deal". I didn't take the time to comb every one of these sites with a fine-toothed comb.I have to get at some housecleaning as I have houseful of company coming out on Saturday. I do a little each day. I'm managing O.K. today. Mostly just trying to stay cool.Take care all...calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann, Hi. I am so sorry you're feeling so bad. I wish I could make everyone feel better. Wave my magic wand or something. Hang in there. And, like jfaith and squrts says, try to take it easy. I know you have a lot of "irons in the fire", and it's hard when you have a family, but you need to step back and give Lori Ann that badly needed rest. I should talk, though. I don't do that very thing often enough either. Unfortunately, we tend to fall into that role of putting everyone else before ourselves, and then there just isn't any time left for us! Wish I lived closer. I'd drive on over there and "relieve" you of your duties for the day!!! Doesn't that sound like a good idea? Keep us posted, okay? And thanks for the info on the recycle bin stuff. I did it and works good. jfaith----thanks for the info on the meds for Chronic Fatigue. I hope it is available soon and I hope it works. Do you know how it is suppose to work? And what's in it? I can't remember if I said welcome to you or to squrts. If I didn't, I'm sorry. Things get jumbled in this brain of mine sometimes. WELCOME TO YOU BOTH. KEEP IN TOUCH. THIS IS A GREAT GROUP.


----------

